# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Opinion] Ant Species: Mesa Pest Control

## bulwark

Of all the U.S. states the valley of the sun has the most ant species and you should not wait another day to call  pest control Mesa as soon as you see them.  These pests can multiply in size in just one day thereby putting your children and pets in danger.  Ants are probably one of the most common calls that Mesa Pest Control receives.  There are many over the counter products you can purchase however, they seldom tend to work well.  In order to keep ants at bay it is best to have a professional come in and take care of it for you.

----------


## Dave A

I have come to marvel at the amount of SEO work that happens in the pest control industry. If you set a Google Alert for pest control (as I have), the volume of pest control related blog entries (which is  :Cool: ), news articles and link spamming is really impressive - especially out of the USA. 

I suppose this is at least preferential to the Viagra, diet pills and Nokia cellphone spammers who seem to come predominantly out of eastern Europe.

However, amongst all this volume it is truly rare to see something quite as dramatic as this:



> These pests can multiply in size in just one day thereby putting your children and pets in danger.


 :Huh: 

Ants? Really?

That's laying it on a bit thick, don't you think?

----------


## andyb

"These pests can multiply in size in just one day"

I suppose you could say the size does increase when they change from egg to larvae :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

And we all know how dangerous ant larvae are for dogs and children  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Reminds me of how the Pekinese dog killed the Rotweiler - choked it to death using the infamous "stuck-in-the-throat" technique.

----------


## Marq

Which pests are being referred to here - the ant type or the spam type. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maybe they have a vicious army ant variety that nails your wooden house in one breakfast sitting. You know the Americans have everything bigger and better than your small fry ants. :Big Grin:

----------

